# Type F-II Core



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 7, 2010)

So, my cube fall down before several times, but this time, the core broke



Spoiler
















anyone had this problem before? what should i do? should i use a cube4you core with cube4you screws?

Thanks.


----------



## Crosshash (Jun 7, 2010)

Buy a replacement? They're really not that expensive.

I'm kinda jealous your core is blue, mine's a light toilet brown.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 7, 2010)

you mean to buy an F-II core? where from? and if you mean a cube, already have a black one 

and sorry you got that color for your core


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2010)

Just find a core that fits.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 7, 2010)

I happen to have a brand new F-II core.
Because I switched my F-II core for a C4U core straight out of the box.
Any core works, really.

(And the colours of the C4U cores are nice too.)


----------



## Samania (Jun 8, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> Buy a replacement? They're really not that expensive.
> 
> I'm kinda jealous your core is blue, mine's a* light toilet brown*.



That's my favourite colour. 

Blue cores are weaker than the "light toilet brown" cores. So I've heard. 

Switch it with a c4u core.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 8, 2010)

Can't you glue it back on using superglue


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 8, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Can't you glue it back on using superglue



Well, you could, but that just sounds like a bad idea...


----------



## TrollingHard (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> pwnAge said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you glue it back on using superglue
> ...


----------



## RaresB (Jun 8, 2010)

Try it it might work. Just dont glue the spring or screw


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 8, 2010)

Mine hasn't broken yet.

Does a C4U core fit?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Mine hasn't broken yet.
> 
> Does a C4U core fit?



Mhm.


----------



## riffz (Jun 8, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> So, my cube fall down before several times, but this time, the core broke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The blue core is the one that initially came in F-IIs. I think they realized it was too fragile and they now sell them with cores that look like a type C.

But then again this is just speculation, and come to think of it, every black F-II I've seen had the more durable core and all the white ones I've seen had the fragile blue one.

:confused:


----------



## RaresB (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I had a black f-ii that I only had for 2 days .... The core broke so I'm going to glue it. If not I will use c4u core but not sure about screws and springs. You might want to try wat I'm gonna try


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

F-II with C4U core, but still using the F-II hardware works just fine.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 8, 2010)

any core + screw set will work. But, you'll need to find a spring that isn't too big and has high tension (lolol dont know what i'm saying here), so the best solution I have found (don't have spare C4Y core on me) in my situation is using the D-II core and Screw/spring


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 8, 2010)

Riffz, your speculation is wrong.

My white one didn't come with a blue core.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 8, 2010)

riffz said:


> HASH-CUBE said:
> 
> 
> > So, my cube fall down before several times, but this time, the core broke
> ...


guess you didn't pop an edge out of mine.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 8, 2010)

I might be bumping the thread here (not quite sure what bumping is) but how do you sperate a spring and screw from a core.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 8, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> I might be bumping the thread here (not quite sure what bumping is) but how do you sperate a spring and screw from a core.



Screwdriver.

Bump.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 8, 2010)

Now I know what bump is. Oh wait I'm bumping your thread right now


----------



## Samania (Jun 8, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Now I know what bump is. Oh wait I'm bumping your thread right now



He meant the third definition.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 8, 2010)

Samania said:


> pwnAge said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know what bump is. Oh wait I'm bumping your thread right now
> ...



Yup. Every time you post, you snort a small amount of coke.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you all for posting.

I have a cube4you core, would it work with F-II screws/springs?


----------



## Edward (Jun 8, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> Thank you all for posting.
> 
> I have a cube4you core, would it work with F-II screws/springs?



I've been using the setup since the first day I got my F2. I've come across no problems.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 8, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> Thank you all for posting.
> 
> I have a cube4you core, would it work with F-II screws/springs?



I think that it depends on which version of F-II you have. I don't think it would work too well if your F-II had a blue core.


----------



## ZeeK (Sep 5, 2010)

buy a alpha 1 core thats a great core for f II it may have the fill of a ghost hand.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 5, 2010)

Grrr. This thread comes up the second I drop and break my F-ii core. FML


----------

